# MF88 Follow up



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I went out a few days ago & poured a mixture of 50/50 deisel fuel & Hydraulic transmission fluid ATF.. I stopped there today to check on it, & I don't know what possessed me or why I did it but I turned the Radiator fan, It slipped in the belt, so I pushed on the belt to put pressure on it & I thought I saw the bottom pulley move. So I wiggled the fan back & forth & the crank pulley moved back & forth. So either it wasn't seized like the fellow said it was, or it was just beginning to tighten up. 
I will bring it home when the roads get better, presumably early next week according to the forecast.. I will change the oil, clean the fuel system, points etc, & try to start it. Tin is good, but need seat cushion. Rear rubber is weather checked some but serviceable...
Cost me $300, so I am a happy camper....:canada::tractorsm


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

That's good news!

Keep us informed of your progress and a few pics when you can would be great!

SD


----------

